# Cacofonia



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

Stamattina mi sono ritrovata un cazzo duro (ma duro duro) appoggiato sull' osso sacro.
Stavo dormendo alla grande, con pure i tappi nelle orecchie, quindi non è che mi sono accorta subito fosse un pipino, anzi, per qualche secondo ho pensato che fossero i gattacci, in quanto hanno la terribile abitudine di accozzarsi alla mia schiena.

E poi stavo sognando.
Un sogno...ansiolitico. Ma di brutto. Mai più maria. Mai. Più.

Praticamente ho sognato la casa di mia nonna Victoria. La casa rifugio, non quella dove abitava con il nonno ovvero in aperta campagna piena di animali, fiori e piante.
Quella in "città", quella dove andava a ricaricarsi.
Era una appartamento che io amavo, nonostante non fosse in campagna, e un luogo dove pochissima gente aveva il permesso di entrare e anche chi entrava aveva sempre la fastidiosa sensazione di non essere gradito.
Cosa vera tra l'altro.

Io, ovviamente, ci bazzicavo quanto volevo.

Questo appartamento era pieno di luce, all'ultimo piano di un palazzo che dal di fuori non aveva nulla di particolare, anzi piuttosto anonimo, ma dentro...
Aveva praticamente buttato giù alcuni muri perimetrali, quelli che davano sul terrazzo grande, facendo delle pareti a vetro scorrevoli così da avere sempre la sensazione di essere...liberi.
Si vedeva solo il cielo. E il sole.
Faceva la restauratrice,  dipingeva e amava la luce naturale.
Comunque.

Stanotte ho sognato che abitavo li. (l'appartamento, appena  è morta è stato immediatamente venduto. Nemmeno il tempo di farla raffreddare nella tomba. E' stato venduto tutto. Pure i mobili. La biancheria. Tutto.)
Abitavo li sapendo che nonna era morta.
Era buio e guardavo la notte, davanti alle finestre scorrevoli, affondata nella _poltrona nonna_.
_La poltrona nonna_ era una vecchissima poltrona di pelle dove Victoria amava sedersi a leggere. Fumare. telefonare. Insomma. La sua coperta di linus. (l'ultima notte della sua vita l'ha passata seduta li e quando l'hanno venduta, appena l'ho saputo ho tentato di ricomprarla ma la persona che l'aveva acquistata non ne ha voluto sapere)
Non ero da sola. C'era Man. Che mi sussurrava qualcosa all'orecchio, un pò sorridendo.
Non ricordo cosa mi diceva ma io non sorridevo.
La sensazione era che mi dicesse qualcosa che. Non mi interessava.
Poi mi sono alzata e sono andata nella stanza dove nonna teneva tutte le cose raccattate in giro per il mondo.
Teste africane, ventagli giapponesi e thailandesi, souvenir tecnologici americani...insomma...un bordello di roba.
Man dietro.
Io infastidita.

E poi il cazzo duro sulla schiena.

Ho aperto leggermente gli occhi, un pò rincoglionita con addosso una sensazione strana. Di non luogo. Non momento. Non realtà.
Forse i tappi che mi facevano sentire solo i miei acufeni hanno reso tutto più irreale, ma non riuscivo ad orientarmi.
Era come se fossi divisa.
Una parte con Man in casa di nonna e una parte con Mattia, a casa mia.

E mi sono incazzata.
Mi sono incazzata con Mattia. Di questo modo che ha avuto nel...
Per carità. Non è mica la prima volta che mi appoggia il pipino duro da qualche parte sul corpiciattolo rachitico ma stamattina...

Mi sono tolta i tappi con un plop a risucchio e gli ho detto di rimettere a posto le grazie.
E così ha fatto.

Mi sono alzata. Non sono più riuscita a dormire.
Avevo addosso qualcosa...
Mi è quasi sembrato che l'immagine di Man dentro casa di nonna fosse. Sbagliata.
Non so come dire.
Non centra nulla Mattia, era solo un fastidio...boh.



Non so questa pagina di blog dove vuole andare a parare.
Non lo so davvero, sentivo solo il bisogno di scriverla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Senti che Man stia violando uno spazio non destinato a lui? O che tu non gli vuoi più dare?


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt7789 ha detto:
			
		

> Senti che Man stia violando uno spazio non destinato a lui? O che tu non gli vuoi più dare?


Non lo so Sbri. I miei rapporti con Man sono...freddini. Io sono più fredda in effetti. Lui è stato molto assente con tutti, ma negli ultimi giorni sembra volerci mettere una pezza.
L'altro giorno ho lasciato i liquidi per la e-cig a Pupillo che glieli ha dati.
Mi ha scritto una mail.
_Perdonami e ti ringrazio._
Io ho risposto che non c'era nulla da perdonare, se non ha tempo non ha tempo.
Morta li.
Stamattina mi ha scritto una mail in cui mi invitata  a prendere un caffè. 
Gli ho risposto che non potevo e non era vero.

Non ci sto capendo una fava, eppure questo sogno deve voler dire qualcosa. Io non ho quasi mai sognato l'appartamento di nonna, è una di quelle cose che relego nelle "mancanze" e quindi muro tutto.

Però continuo a pensarci a sto sogno. A Man dentro casa di nonna, che comunque non si muoveva come se fosse casa sua, era un ospite.

:unhappy:


----------



## Alessandra (21 Marzo 2013)

Tua nonna Victoria deve essere stata una donna molto interessante e originale 
hai detto che aveva sostituito i muri perimetrali con pareti a vetro...immagino sia stato bellissimo, ma ricordi se era fredda la temperatura della casa? E' una mia curiosita'....


Io sapevo che le persone che sognamo in realta' rappresentano sempre una parte di noi.
Intendo dire...hai sognato Man ma in realta' quel Man in casa di tua nonna saresti tu...in un ruolo che ha identificato con il personaggio di Man...
Non credo che questo ti aiuti a semplificare il significato del sogno, anzi...

ma in quel sogno Man era ospite...forse nello stesso modo in cui lo eri tu quando c'era tua nonna...
chissa'...


p.s.
che tempismo il pipino di Mattia...nell'unico momento sbagliato, forse! ma che sfiga!


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

Alessandra;bt7791 ha detto:
			
		

> Tua nonna Victoria deve essere stata una donna molto interessante e originale
> hai detto che aveva sostituito i muri perimetrali con pareti a vetro...immagino sia stato bellissimo, ma ricordi se era fredda la temperatura della casa? E' una mia curiosita'....
> 
> 
> ...


non aveva sostituito tutti i muri, solo la parte "davanti" del salone.
Era una specie open space quadrato l'appartamento, dove chiuso c'erano solo i due bagni e due camere da letto, il resto era tutto aperto, con i mobili che delimitavano leggermente gli spazi. Si entrava direttamente nel salone e davanti c'era questa enorme vetrata.
La temppratura non era fredda, o meglio...d'inverno non era freddissima però indubbiamente il posto migliore dove stare in salone era vicino al camino:mrgreen:


Si veramente. Un tempismo perfetto proprio.
Per una volta che aveva l'ormone vivo...

Ma cazzo!:unhappy:


----------



## Innominata (21 Marzo 2013)

I sogni te li puoi interpretare solo tu che sai, ma quello che ho pensato(senza interpretare e neanche supporre) e' che, se generalmente la casa simbolizza la femminilita', la tua anima, il chiuso del tuo corpo-anima, quella casa mi suggeriva l'immagine di una femminilita' creativa, originale, selettiva, fino a essere espulsiva, radicata nella storia e che rischia di perdersi tutta se la titolare di tale femminilita' muore. Ergo: Man non e' niente di tutto questo. Non c'entra, non entra in quella casa. E' ospite, non abitante.


----------



## Tebina (21 Marzo 2013)

Innominata;bt7793 ha detto:
			
		

> I sogni te li puoi interpretare solo tu che sai, ma quello che ho pensato(senza interpretare e neanche supporre) e' che, se generalmente la casa simbolizza la femminilita', la tua anima, il chiuso del tuo corpo-anima, quella casa mi suggeriva l'immagine di una femminilita' creativa, originale, selettiva, fino a essere espulsiva, radicata nella storia e che rischia di perdersi tutta se la titolare di tale femminilita' muore. Ergo: Man non e' niente di tutto questo. Non c'entra, non entra in quella casa. E' ospite, non abitante.


questo sogno e quello che mi agita dentro oggi, leggendoti...Non lo so. Mi ha colpito. Tanto. Devo capire cosa però...e.
Mi è tornata in mente un immagine di quando andavo da lei qualche giorno.
Stavamo ore a leggere, lei nella sua poltrona vecchia e consunta io sdraiata su un tappeto cinese dal rosa dominante. Hai ragione, era una femminilità espulsiva alla fine, era dura starle dietro, emanava sempre un che di...algido, ma non è nemmeno quello perchè con me non lo è mai stata, ma proprio mai. Però vedevo cosa provocava negli altri, una specie di sudditanza non so come dire.

Vabbè
Riuscirò a capire cosa vuole dirmi questo sogno, fortunatamente ho una vita emotiva perennemente in divenire.
:smile:

non che sia sempre entusiasmante ma almeno con me stessa non mi annoio mai


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Marzo 2013)

Tenderei a concordare con Innominata...
E con Ale.

Nulla di originale da dire stasera, non sono in vena per nulla che non sia stordirmi con Terry Pratchett per non pensare, ti volevo solo mandare un bacio.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Non ho ccapito 
i tappi influiscono con i sensi?


----------



## Calispera (23 Marzo 2013)

mmm..... i sogni di solito sono significativi


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Calispera;bt7809 ha detto:
			
		

> mmm..... i sogni di solito sono significativi


paura...
ciao e benvenuta.
Però così semini terrore!!!!

:mrgreen:


----------

